# First weekend with the new 5 series.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Picked up the car on Friday afternoon and, after a quick look around, was happy with the general condition of the car.

There was a scratch on the rear bumper that needed sorting out - it was there when we originally saw the car and, as we bought from an Audi dealer, they didn't have paint in stock.

It is noted, however, and will be dealt with.

First impressions are hard to judge. I wanted to drive our A4 home (2.5 V6 TDi) and follow my wife, so that when she booted the Beemer, I could judge how much quicker it was than our car.

Unfortunately, Watford on a Friday afternoon is chokka block and we ended up in two different lanes of stop-start traffic going at different rates of stop-startedness.

To cut a long story short, she did eventually pull up alongside me, and gestured somewhat frantically for me to pull over as the new car had a puncture which was showing on the screen.

Great start.

We turned into a garage and I checked all the tyres. Offside rear was showing as under inflated so I put some more air in hoping that this would clear the error message. It didn't.

We also couldn't get hold of the salesman back at Audi, and couldn't plough through the traffic back to the dealer as we needed to be back in Wycombe to pick our daughter up. In the end, we made the decision to drive back home and visit our local BMW dealer to see what was wrong.

So much for the wonderful experience of driving away your new (ish) car.

The technician I spoke to said it's not uncommon for this fault to show itself, but that he'd have a look to make sure everything was OK.

Turned out that the nearside front had a bulge on the inside of the tyre and that was what was causing the fault. (Mental note ot keep an eye on offside rear though). So, Â£221.80 later (  ) the car had a new tyre.

Luckily (and quite rightly) the dealer we'd bought from said 'no problems' we'll pay for that.

So, despite the somewhat slow start, all is good.

My drive back from the BMW dealer to our house was my first real opportunity to put my foot down and I have to say I was really impressed. Quicker than I remembered.

We were due to visit friends in Yeovil that weekend, so it was a great opportunity to stretch its legs on the A303. So I thought. Friday night and heavy traffic took its toll on my intent. And the fuel consumption.

Car was showing 28mpg once we got there. But a combination of getting used to keeping an auto flowing, the stop start traffic and the fact that it was a new toy and I liked booting it to overtake probably account for that.

Sizewise, it never felt unwieldy and certainly took roundabouts a hell of lot neater than the SE A4. Ride comfort is certainly firmer, not helped by the run flats.

All in all though, very pleased with the car. The one thing I would say though is that I have a funny feeling when I drive it that I've borrowed it.

I'm not sure if that's just because I don't yet see myself as a BMW man, or that jeans, trainers and T-shirts don't match with 5-series ownership.

Strange feeling though and one I'm sure will disappear the longer we have the car.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Kell said:


> Â£221.80


  Stealers...

Apart from the tyre/scratch sounds like an excellent purchase.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Glad you like it Kell. Some think tells me you were not totally convinced until now :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You'll love it. Great motor & setting aside the NASA style computers, once it's right it will treat you well.

Good purchase.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Some more pics:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice. BMW tyre pressure indicators can confuse/irritate. Mine came on showing low pressure on trip to Poole in summer. One tyre was soft when I stopped to check, so I re inflated it - engine running, and carried on. Warning light didn't go off straight away, or even when I switched off and on ignition again. I twas only leaving it overnight and starting up next day that the system check must have kicked in and switched off warning.

I know I could have read the manual.

Enjoy the drive. Auto is always gonna use more derv than manual, and 5 series is no flyweight. 32-24 mixed driving is my guess.

Of course no jeans or trainers allowed in a BMW.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I often wear jeans in the BM, but only wear trainers when dressed for sport (rare).

Does the panel think that woolly hats are a no-no as well? I think so, and base ball caps should never be seen on the head of anyone over 15 years of age, unless they are playing baseball.

Kell, I meant to say that the tyres for the M-Sport are both expensive and don't last long. Around Â£200 a corner for 15k to 18k miles :?

Gary, When the 5 Series switches off it initially snoozes with one eye open and will retain all its previous setting, after about 20 mins it falls into a deeper sleep. When woken up from this deep slumber it is rather cantancerous and will wake up with whatever settings it damn well feels like! Mine has recently started waking up with the CD on, when I was last listening to the radio.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> I often wear jeans in the BM, but only wear trainers when dressed for sport (rare).
> 
> Does the panel think that woolly hats are a no-no as well? I think so, and base ball caps should never be seen on the head of anyone over 15 years of age, unless they are playing baseball.
> 
> ...


1. Trainers - as you, i only ever wear trainers for, er, training. :wink:

2. Hats are an absolute no-no when driving a fixed head car, or indeed indoors, unless you are an undertaker.

3. BMW slumber patterns - agree - the cars draw quite a lot of current for the various systems, even when switched off, and seem to have different levels of dormancy and hibernation.

On a related note modern cars seem more, rather than less prone to flat batteries when left, because of this seemingly constant background processing and power up and down cycles.

"Hello, interior, this is cpu#3 calling, are you awake?"

"Yes."

"Good back to sleep, it's a cold night."

"OK, did you check the vents settings."

"Check. they are fine."

"Good make sure that the radio doesn't deafen when car next swtiched on."

And so on.

They are all far too clever.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps it's the seats in mine, but I find the ride comfort fine. Excellent in fact.

On the Mini you have to reset the tyre pressure warning yourself, via a confusing sequence of button presses.

I did Peterborough - Manchester and back this weekend. Loved it.

For some reason I am driving this car a lot slower than normal. I think it's the (excellent) cruise control and HUD.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

You've got comfort seats haven't you Carl? I've got to agree that they are superb. I don't know why so few people spec them because they are only the same price as adding full electric adjustment plus lumber control to the standard sports seats!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

garyc said:


> 1. Trainers - as you, i only ever wear trainers for, er, training. :wink:


My guess is that you don't tuck your tracksuit bottoms into your socks either. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Trainers - as you, i only ever wear trainers for, er, training. :wink:
> ...


Er no. The child molester look isn't for me.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

ag said:


> You've got comfort seats haven't you Carl? I've got to agree that they are superb. I don't know why so few people spec them because they are only the same price as adding full electric adjustment plus lumber control to the standard sports seats!


Yes, got the comfort seats. I hated the standard sports seats in the M Sport and my neighbour has comfort seats and swears by them.

I've never had better seats in a car before.

Only two 535ds in the entire network (about 70 cars at the time IIRC) had the option.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


It makes it so much harder to pick them up when they can see you coming...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Very nice car Kell, love the colour and spec. Sue bought herself a BMW630i sports on the same day as you, hope you enjoy yours as much as she is loving hers

Oh............ if you find any indicators can you let us know where they are :lol: :wink:


----------

